# Rawhide bones ?



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I just learned that rawhide bones are really dangerous for dogs and I had no idea!  Molly's been eating them ever since she was 3 months old. And also my last golden, Chloe, ate them all her life but never had any problems.. Molly neither.

Should I stop buying them? if so, what other kind of bone is best for her?


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I had a german shepherd mix that almost died from choking on a rawhide bone. She was just chewing it like normal and then all of a sudden the knot at the end came off and slide down her throat. I tried for a long time to get it out and she was collapsing onto the floor when finally I managed to get my hand down her throat and pull it out. We were very lucky because another couple of minutes and she would have died. I will never let any of my dogs have rawhide anything after going through that. I thought it was ok if the bone was big enough but the bone she had was one of the larger ones. Before this happened I had given all of my other dogs these bones for years just like you said. I only give milk bones now.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. 
I was afraid that might happen. That's why I give her those twisted rawhide bones without the knots. Milk bones are okay but I'm looking for something that she can chew on that last a while. There's so many different chew toys and bones out there, it'd hard to chose! :uhoh:


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

DaisyGolden said:


> I had a german shepherd mix that almost died from choking on a rawhide bone. She was just chewing it like normal and then all of a sudden the knot at the end came off and slide down her throat. I tried for a long time to get it out and she was collapsing onto the floor when finally I managed to get my hand down her throat and pull it out. We were very lucky because another couple of minutes and she would have died. I will never let any of my dogs have rawhide anything after going through that. I thought it was ok if the bone was big enough but the bone she had was one of the larger ones. Before this happened I had given all of my other dogs these bones for years just like you said. I only give milk bones now.



Funny, reading that I was going to post that the only dog I've seen choke was on a milk bone.....

I give raw bones, ones bigger than the dog's muzzle usually. Frozen deer bones were a huge hit here, between the legs with skin and hair still on, and the skull.... yummy!

Lana


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I have been known to give a pressed rawhide or two, but only when I can keep the dogs under close supervision.

What I prefer to give them is thick RAW marrow bones. They can get a little messy so you might want to give them outside or over a hard floor area that's easy to clean up. If I feel they have 'too' much marrow, I might scoop some out, nor not. LOL. keps the dogs busy for hours and keeps their teeth sparkly white too! Oh yea, and for an added treat, freeze it first.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

No Rawhide Bones here...I will admit Jake came with a Rawhide bone from his previous home & I let him chew on it the first couple days...It seemed to bring him comfort, after that I went and bought him a Bully Stick & a real bone & he still has them & uses them. But All in all jake would rather sit and shred paper or napkins LOL


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies!

I think I won't buy anymore rawhide then. Is there anything else I should avoid next time I go to the petstore?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

EvilNessCroft said:


> Thanks for all your replies!
> 
> I think I won't buy anymore rawhide then. Is there anything else I should avoid next time I go to the petstore?



The "smoked" bones. They are usually brown, feel oily, smell gross.. 

here is an example:
http://www.petco.com/product/8810/Red-Barn-Ham-Bones.aspx

Only RAW bones should be given. These smoked ones are essentially cooked, and can splinter and be quite dangerous when ingested.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

okay, thanks alot for your reply :wave:


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

EvilNessCroft said:


> I just learned that rawhide bones are really dangerous for dogs and I had no idea!  Molly's been eating them ever since she was 3 months old. And also my last golden, Chloe, ate them all her life but never had any problems.. Molly neither.
> 
> Should I stop buying them? if so, what other kind of bone is best for her?


Tundra gnawed on the pressed rawhide bones and although we kept a pretty close eye on him, he managed to eat too much of one. Tore his tummy up and he spent two half days at the vets getting fluids under the skin...threw up and had really nasty diarrhea....$300 later....he only gets Nylabones and Kongs nowadays. The white rawhide chews with the knots on the ends didn't "agree" with him either!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

raw marrow bones are great if you an find them. Marrow is good for the coat, bone great for keeping teeth clean and the bones seem to last a long time.

I've given Tysen a bully stick but I watch him closely when he has one.

Other than the ones I've mentioned we have nyla bones and that's it as far as chew toys go.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the advices! I just bought her Moo dog chew bones : http://www.nationalpetpharmacy.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=203111531&cm_mmc_o=2mHlCjCWVVCjCWVV2tzEEwklCjCWR2RJVRW

They told me at the petstore that they're good and aren't dangerous but I still gotta keep an eye on her! She's really enjoying it right now!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Those bones are "roasted" and therefore basically cooked. Please watch her carefully and make sure she is not able to break off sharp pieces of the bone. Honestly I would not give my dogs those bones at all.

The general rule of thumb is, if the bone is not sold to you frozen, then it's cooked and therefore potentially quite dangerous to give to your dog.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

okay, so they don't know what they're talking about in that petstore... :uhoh:
I'll take your advice and throw them to the garbage.. Too bad, she was enjoying them quite a lot.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

EvilNessCroft said:


> I just learned that rawhide bones are really dangerous for dogs and I had no idea!  Molly's been eating them ever since she was 3 months old. And also my last golden, Chloe, ate them all her life but never had any problems.. Molly neither.
> 
> Should I stop buying them? if so, what other kind of bone is best for her?


My vet is of the thinking that dogs do not need bones, toys, etc and advises against the use of them altogether. At first I thought he was just plain mad, but have heeded his advice for a couple years now: To Vet's credit, both my boys just as content, their teeth/gums remain fine, they don't have any digestive issues and I save a fortune!

Just a note of caution to the nylabone users - a friend's beagle became violently ill after a tiny piece of nylabone he ingested had imbedded in his stomach and required surgery to remove. The Kong ball and cone-shaped toys (but not the frisbies) are the only things she can safely leave with him.


----------

